# Loud thump noise when accelerating hard



## ERK575 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello guys,

I own an 3.0T 2011 with 50k miles. About a week ago a loud noise has started when accelerating hard, not wot necessarily and not in third or higher gear.
I have the feeling that it is the right front axel but I don't see anything wrong with it.
It has 17 inch wheels with 245 45s at a 50%.

I don't know if anybody has experienced this before 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ERK575 (Sep 9, 2012)

Though the sound was more like a thump, I will label it as a clunk noise.

Today I was checking the front brake pads and a piece of what seems to be the snub mount fell to the floor. I didn't have time to check the mount itself but I am 90% certain that it is the noise I hear.


----------

